# Sea Horse (The Belafonte)



## thedwest (Aug 19, 2019)

Just finished up the Sea Horse build. Fun pedal with a lot of flexibility. Will probably take a while to dial but its fun to play with. I havent been that happy with how my waterslides have been turning out so, after reading the enclosure decoration thread, I tried my hand at printing a paper faceplate. I didn't have any spray adhesive, so i used a glue stick and let it dry for a while before hitting it with the clear coat. We'll see how it holds up in the long run but I'm pretty pleased with the look of it. I also used one of the Tayda predrilled enclosure for the first time and it definitely speeds up the process.


----------



## zgrav (Aug 19, 2019)

looks nice.   I also like the blue nut on the footswitch.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Aug 19, 2019)

Lovely


----------



## jjjimi84 (Aug 20, 2019)

Super nice looking! Where do you get the foot switch nuts?


----------



## thedwest (Aug 20, 2019)

jjjimi84 said:


> Super nice looking! Where do you get the foot switch nuts?


Thanks! I got a few them a little while back from Love My Switches. This is the first build I've used one on where I thought it looked appropriate. https://lovemyswitches.com/anodized-aluminum-nut-for-foot-switches/


----------



## chongmagic (Aug 22, 2019)

Love it, one of my favorite movies!


----------



## thedwest (Aug 22, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> Love it, one of my favorite movies!


Mine too! Since the original pedal and the PCB went the aquatic theme, I decided to run with it.


----------



## Ktid (Nov 25, 2019)

I dont have my pcb yet but the build docs come with a "3mm red" for Diode D1? This is just a small light correct, but I do not see it on the build doc schematic. Did you have one?


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Nov 25, 2019)

Turn on the pedal. Grab the strings and fretboard. Max out amp volume. Max pedal Depth. Do you hear ticking from the LFO?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 25, 2019)

Looks great!  I have one of these in the queue.  I like using the BLMS nuts on my pedals too, when I'm not using the light-up stomp switches.  Was it tricky tightening the nut without knackering the paper label?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 25, 2019)

Ktid said:


> I dont have my pcb yet but the build docs come with a "3mm red" for Diode D1? This is just a small light correct, but I do not see it on the build doc schematic. Did you have one?



It's on the schematic, bottom center, next to IC4.2.  FYI, this LED serves 2 or 3 purposes: 
1) Indicates the pedal is engaged
2) Indicates the LFO speed
3) Creates a non-linear VCO control voltage (rev 1 only)

Yes, 3mm is a small LED.


----------



## thedwest (Nov 25, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Looks great!  I have one of these in the queue.  I like using the BLMS nuts on my pedals too, when I'm not using the light-up stomp switches.  Was it tricky tightening the nut without knackering the paper label?


I like the light up ones that I’ve seen on your pedals. I just haven’t gotten around to getting any yet. Wasn’t really hard tightening. I had a nut on the inside and tested it on another enclosure so I knew where to set the inside nut so that the outside nut tightened squarely.


----------



## BurntFingers (Nov 25, 2019)

pedjok said:


> Turn on the pedal. Grab the strings and fretboard. Max out amp volume. Max pedal Depth. Do you hear ticking from the LFO?



Yes. Mine does. It's not that noticeable but it's impossible to unnotice if that makes sense.


----------



## thedwest (Nov 25, 2019)

pedjok said:


> Turn on the pedal. Grab the strings and fretboard. Max out amp volume. Max pedal Depth. Do you hear ticking from the LFO?


I’ll check mine when I get a chance and let you know.


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Nov 25, 2019)

BurntFingers said:


> Yes. Mine does. It's not that noticeable but it's impossible to unnotice if that makes sense.


Makes perfect sense. I built two of these with 1/4watt resistors. I wonder if 1/8watt resistors would fix the tick.


----------



## zgrav (Nov 25, 2019)

pedjok said:


> Makes perfect sense. I built two of these with 1/4watt resistors. I wonder if 1/8watt resistors would fix the tick.


unlikely that the wattage on the resistors would make a difference in the sound, even a small one.


----------



## BurntFingers (Nov 26, 2019)

I just finished mine today as well.


----------



## Ktid (Nov 26, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> It's on the schematic, bottom center, next to IC4.2.  FYI, this LED serves 2 or 3 purposes:
> 1) Indicates the pedal is engaged
> 2) Indicates the LFO speed
> 3) Creates a non-linear VCO control voltage (rev 1 only)
> ...


Ok thanks man. Looking at the pedal it is based on, I thought maybe that was a second LED to indicate LFO speed.


----------

